# Tecumseh OH160 Service/Repair manual



## Qzmo

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie at this forum and I hope to get some help here..
I have a Bolens H16xl with a Tecumseh OH160, I have some problem with the engine and I'm in desperate need for a repair/service/shop manual. Please help me!!!

Hop you can understand my English, I'm from Sweden.

Thanks,
Anton


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Qzmo! Great to see folks from Sweden reading our site. 

Are any of these the manuals you are looking for?

Bolens XL Series Manuals


----------



## Chris

Those OH160 were powerful little engines...friend of mine had one in an old Sears GT16 unit. There is a guy selling all of the parts/repairs manuals on Ebay for all Tecumseh small engines for like $5 and you can find some repair parts around.

What is wrong with your engine, perhaps we can help you get it running.


----------



## Qzmo

Thanks guys for the welcome!!

The problem is that some looser has rebuilt the engine... The story is: For about 4 years ago my father bought this tractor it worked well during the first summer. Then one day the tractor didn't want to start, the problem was that the steel exhaust valve seat had dropped out from the head. My father sent the engine to a guy for a rebuild, $500 for a new head. But because my father had 3 other lawnmowers  (one bolens and two snappers) he wasn't too peckish to put the the tractor together. So the tractor were in parts for about 3 years. For two weeks ago me and my girlfriend bought our dream house, and we were in need for a lawnmower. My father said that we could take the small bolens (he has a ht20). So I putted the H16xl together and started it, then I found a pretty serious oil leakage. It's dripping oil around the plastic tube that's containing the pushrods. I have found crack on the tube due to a violent repairman. Now I try to take off the head but I got stuck... There's a headbolt under the valve/rocker cover between the two plastic tubes. How do i loose it?? I cant take off the valve/rocker housing because the valve springs is holding the housing and the head together.

Chief: I have seen Sonny's Bolens pages before but there is no engine manuals.. There is only for the tractors. I also need some spec for adjusting valve lash and stuff like that when i'm going to put the engine toghter again. 

Admin: Due to the shipping and handling to Sweden it would be easiest to get one download able version of the book, but I can pay for it...

Hope you can understand my story and help me out..

Thanks,
Anton, the crazy Swede...


----------



## anotherleash2

*Join this group*

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tecumseh_engine_group/

You will get very specific Tecumseh help there.

hth,

Eric

OBTW, here is a manual.. hopefully it helps (downloaded from the above group)

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/gBRwRn...oiYuc1/Tecumseh HH and OH manual/tecumseh.pdf


----------



## Qzmo

Thanks for the help... 
Then I have another question, what oil and filter can I use in the hydrostatic transmission? I mean not original parts (they can be hard to find here). I found on Sonny's Bolens page that I can use Shell Donax T-4, but according to Shell they don't produce that oil anymore. They say that Donax TD 5W-30 is the same, but on the tractor it says that is got to be an SAE20 oil. What filter fits also??

Thanks,
Anton


----------



## bigl22

nks for the help...
Then I have another question, what oil and filter can I use in the hydrostatic transmission? I mean not original parts (they can be hard to find here). I found on Sonny's Bolens page that I can use Shell Donax T-4, but according to Shell they don't produce that oil anymore. They say that Donax TD 5W-30 is the same, but on the tractor it says that is got to be an SAE20 oil. What filter fits also??

Thanks,
Anton--anton-- I have the same machine[ in pieces and now I will never rebuild it] the Eaton 11 transaxle system i it uses 30 wt, oil-- I suggest you use a 30 weight synthetic oil -- keep filter changed -- and lube the front mule drive liberally and keep the walbro side draft carb clean and tight-- big yard? this thing has the same turn radius as the nimitz -- my engine is in a box and I bought new seals etc, and was too sick to install and rebuild it all -- bigl22


----------

